# Time for some sumer BBQ? 400lbs of coal



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...arge-box-of-coal-for-stove-W0QQAdIdZ308075016

Anyone up for a GTAA BBQ?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

i'm down for some fishing then a huge bbq


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

these things always turn up at a bad time for me.


BTW... can furnace coal be used for a BBQ?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

J-P said:


> these things always turn up at a bad time for me.
> 
> BTW... can furnace coal be used for a BBQ?


I thought coal was coal.


----------

